# Wurzel ziehen, aber wie?



## phillli (30. Nov 2004)

Ist doch verflixst, ich will eigentlich nur die n-te Wurzel ziehen, oder x hoch y rechnen, aber ich finde einfach keine vorgefertigten Funktionen dazu. :bahnhof: Und leider auch nichts hier im Forum.
Die einzige mir bekannte Funktion ist Math.sqrt(), aber damit ziehe ich einfach nur die einfache Wurzel.

Hat jemand einen Plan, wie ich Java sonst zu ein bisschen Mathe verhelfen kann?


----------



## bygones (30. Nov 2004)

ist nicht die nte wurzel von x nicht x ^ 1 /n ?!


----------



## DTR (30. Nov 2004)

und für das x hoch y gibt es pow(double a, double b) 
          Returns the value of the first argument raised to the power of the second argument.


----------



## Sky (30. Nov 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist nicht die nte wurzel von x nicht x ^ 1 /n ?!



jawohl!


```
Math.pow( meine_Zahl, 1/nte-Wurzel )
```


----------



## phillli (30. Nov 2004)

jupp, vielen vielen dank, nun funzt es!!!!


----------



## phillli (30. Nov 2004)

:bahnhof:  :bahnhof:  :bahnhof: 

So sehe ich langsam aus. Wenn ich nämlich sage:

```
Math.pow(x,(1/2))
```
bekomme ich 1.0 als Ergebnis. Sage ich hingegen 

```
Math.pow(x,0.5)
```
bekomme ich die wirkliche Wurzel. Das soll einer noch raffen. Oder es liegt an meinem Rechner oder sonst an irgendwas, mir auch egal, ich habe keine Lust mehr!!!


----------



## Beni (30. Nov 2004)

Das liegt an der Integerdivision:

int / int = int -> 1 / 2 = 0 ...


----------



## bygones (30. Nov 2004)

daher immer mit doubles arbeiten 

```
double d = 1 / 2.0;
```


----------



## phillli (30. Nov 2004)

OKI, da muss man aber sagen, da arbeitet Java entgegen... naja, zumindest entgegen meiner Logik. Weil ich bei einer Division generell erstmal einen Double erwarte...


----------



## bygones (30. Nov 2004)

naja... wenn ich 4 / 2 teile wieso sollte ich dann ein double erwarten ?!


----------



## DTR (30. Nov 2004)

Irgend wann ist es viel praktischer wenn man die Ganzzahldivision anwenden kann, als wenn man einen double erst wieder in eine ganze Zahl umwandeln muss


----------

